# TTOC Magazine 'Ultimate' Confused



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there an easy way of accessing the online versions of the club magazine through this forum site?

I appreciate it is supposed to be available for those who have coughed up the subsciption.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm guessing you'll need to use their website not this forum


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, you need to be an OC member (£25) and logged on to the OC website to see the online issues.

The viewer is one of those online page-flippy things, so you can't even download them to read on a device at a later date (my iPad's WiFi only, so downloading them to read in the car/train to work/on a beach on holiday is out  )


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't really understand the distinction between the two. I've logged into the other one and with my £15.00 subscription am able to access the pages but it's a bit clunky changing to another magazine.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh, didn't realise you're aready a member - you don't have a sig strip logo or 'OC Member' thing below your name.


poor1 said:


> ?..but it's a bit clunky changing to another magazine.


Another magazine, or another website?
Agreed though - once you're on a magazine there doesn't seem to be a back-button to return to the list of available mags, and starting from scratch again is a pain in the arse. :?


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes that's exactly what I mean. I thought it was me being inept.

Don't know why there is no logo?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi poor1, Probably because haven't followed these instructions.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

More than likely. There is a five digit membership number required too. Where does that come from?. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

poor1 said:


> More than likely. There is a five digit membership number required too. Where does that come from?. Thanks


Hi, If you paid £15, you joined when Web Membership was avail, so Number will begin with a W. & would have been in a Email from TTOC. You will have to contact TTOC for that info, nothing to do with the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

